# NS Oscar II - No water from grouphead



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

So, I have a Nuova Simonelli Oscar II, which over the last week or so has been exhibiting a slightly burning plastic type smell. I had planned to open it up to investigate, only I was beaten to the punch by my machine stopping water flow mid shot!

My boiler is still heating, I have full steam pressure from the wand. The only time I get a burning smell is when the button is pressed to engage water flow. You can hear the sound of the pump, but normally after a few seconds after pressing the button you hear an audible click - then a pre-infusion followed by a ramp up in pressure and increased flow. That click isn't happening, though - and as such, no water flows from the grouphead.

Before I open it up - any tips on what I should be looking for? My intuition is the 3 way solenoid - but anyone with more knowledge than me is welcome to share the love! I'll enclose a video to describe the issue too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds like your pump has died dude.

Whip the covers off and get it out for inspection. Pretty sure they are a common part so maybe cost you £20-£30 for a new one. Hopefully that's all it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Sounds like your pump has died dude.
> 
> Whip the covers off and get it out for inspection. Pretty sure they are a common part so maybe cost you £20-£30 for a new one. Hopefully that's all it is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah Gianni said to check for that too. Is there an easy way to tell it's gone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

It's probably melted if you could smell burning. Hopefully it's obvious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> It's probably melted if you could smell burning. Hopefully it's obvious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been on holiday - only just back (and I need to get this machine sorted!) You don't know where I could find a schematic for the Oscar, do you? I presume the pump is behind the grouphead? Everything other than this one part looks absolutely fine.. (is that the 3 way solenoid valve?)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

It's likely towards the back at the bottom. May need to dig into it further.

Hope you enjoyed your hols 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> It's likely towards the back at the bottom. May need to dig into it further.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your hols
> 
> ...


 Turns out the pump is fine. I'm getting a voltage across the solenoid valve, too. in my process of reassembling the machine the live wire on the solenoid valve gave out a distinct pop (and tripped my RCD), which was uber weird. I still have power to the machine (the red light on the on/off switch is on), but I haven't yet ran the voltages across the motherboard to see what actually fried!

No idea how that happened - but Gianni's sending a solenoid valve and a new board anyway, so whatever was going on there hopefully will get rectified with those new parts....

And thanks - holiday was good, but it's gotten rather cold here, though.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The click or lack of would indicate the solenoid. Have you noticed what looks like a burn mark where th sleeving passes the clear plastic cover ? Have you noticed the water scale on the valve below the burn mark ?


----------



## ohms (Jan 22, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> The click or lack of would indicate the solenoid. Have you noticed what looks like a burn mark where th sleeving passes the clear plastic cover ? Have you noticed the water scale on the valve below the burn mark ?


 No burn marks - just the corrosion on top of the valve itself, which seemed a little weird to me. I should have the new parts on Monday, I'll update as I go!


----------



## kozesluk (Apr 28, 2019)

just replace the solenoid. the scale on the top of the solenoid (and any corrosion on the valve itself) is usually a quite good indication that something went terribly wrong...


----------

